# pail/bucket to milk into for mini's



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I have 2 Mini LaMancha does - this is my first time having does in milk and I am having trouble finding a good bucket/pail to milk into. The first bucket I got was a good height but was a bit narrow at the top and I have a hard time milking both sides at the same time because the pail is to narrow so I end up milking 1 handed which takes forever. I got another pail which is a good width but it is about 1"-2" too tall. Both of these pails are stainless steel.

What buckets/pails do you use? I would like some suggestions because it is getting a bit expensive buying more and more buckets.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've actually found it to be easier to milk into a wide measuring cup (I keep track of outputs individually) then dump into my 1 gallon SS pail.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use one of THese liTTle ones and love iT! perfecT size for under a ND 
http://www.jefferspet.com/stainless-steel-pails/camid/PET/cp/16034/id/CB908DQ2E7B/


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sTainless, easy To wash, noT breakable. 
Love Them!


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

if you go to somewhere like PetCo or PetSmart you can find stainless steel buckets in lots of sizes. They are one of the most common buckets for water buckets for dogs. If you can't find them there, google dog supplies and there are tons of online companies that sell them as well.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I milk into glass jars. Works great!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I do the glass jars too. I use a pressure milker to get most out. I find this keeps the milk nice and clean. I don't bother to strain. 

Then I finish off by hand into a pail and feed that to the cats.

HTH,


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I use either the SS pail like Logan or a large measuring cup, sometimes both depending on how many I am milking. Personally I prefer to us the SS pail as it is easier to keep clean and it has a handy handle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

i use the 2qt SS pail from Caprine supply


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a gallon sized SS pail that I got from the dog area at Tractor Supply but I don't milk directly into it as I check amounts from each doe by milking into a 4 cup measure then strin directly into the pail. Keeps things cleaner for me and works to moniter outputs on each


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I use one of THese liTTle ones and love iT! perfecT size for under a ND
> http://www.jefferspet.com/stainless-steel-pails/camid/PET/cp/16034/id/CB908DQ2E7B/


That's exactly what I use too. I lent my bucket to a friend that was goat sitting when I was out of town. I've had to use a quart jar in the mean time.... I REALLY miss my bucket. So easy to clean, fits just right even my shortest doe.


----------

